# Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]



## R_Bombich (25. August 2016)

*Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Hi Liebe PcGamesHardware Leser & User,

Ich habe mal Eine Nachfrage ich habe mir ein Computer zusammen gebaut mit Custom Wasserkühlung
Ich habe alles Fertig Fotos Setzte ich unten mit rein vom System meine Frage ist wie Warm darf das Wasser
sein in Idele und unter Volllast ?

Meine Temps vom WasserSensor:

Messung (1)-(Windows & Internet ) : zwischen 28 - 31 C°  je nach Raum Temperatur.
Messung (2)-(Games 1080p Einstellung auf Ultra ) : Max Temp 52,6 C° | Min 49,3 C°  je nach Raum Temperatur.
Messung (3)-(Games 4k Einstellung auf Ultra ) : Max Temp 59,2 C° | Min 51,4 C°  je nach Raum Temperatur.

Finde Die Temps meiner Meinung ziemlich Hoch habe aber leider keinen Vergleich.
Die Grafikkarten sind noch via Luft gekühlt nur die CPU Wirt bei mir momentan gekühlt.

----------- WASSERKÜHLUNG -----------

Waku System Komplett EK Water Blocks mit:

1x 240mm Radiator 
1x 120mm Radiator
1x EK-XRES 100 SPC-60 MX PWM - inkl. Pumpe
1x EK-RES X3 250 Reservoir
1x EK CPU Kühler

Das Ganze System ist mit Hard Tubing Acrylröhren verbaut &
EK-Ekoolant EVO BloodRED befühlt, das System ist sehr leise.
Ich habe noch 3x 120mm Thermaltake Riing12 LED-RED Lüfter Verbaut &
 noch 2 Silent Lüfter in der Front.

 ---------- Meine Hardware ---------- 

CPU: OctalCore AMD FX-8350,8 x 4,10 GHz
Motherboard: MSI 990FXA Gaming
Arbeitsspeicher: 32.00 GB DDR3 CRUCIAL (DDR3-2133)
Grafikkarte(1): XFX Radeon R9 390P BlackEdition (8 GB) - AMD CrossFireX
Grafikkarte(2): XFX Radeon R9 390P BlackEdition (8 GB) - AMD CrossFireX
Festplatte(1): 2x SSD Samsung 750 EVO 2 / RAID0 (463 GB)
Festplatte(2): 1x SSD SanDisk (240 GB)
Festplatte(3): 1x Seagate (2 TB, 7200 RPM, SATA-III)
Festplatte(4): 1x Seagate (3 TB, 7200 RPM, SATA-III)
OptischesLW: 1x HL-DT-ST BD-RE BlueRay (10x/2x/10x BD-RE)
Netzwerkkarte: Killer e2200 Gigabit
Netzteil: 1050 Watt Cougar mit 120mm Lüfter
Gehäuse: Antec Nineteen Hundred Big-Tower

 ---------- FOTOS ---------- 

Würde mich auf Antworten freuen und Hilfe von jeden der mir Helfen könnte Vielen Dank im Voraus.!


----------



## Pelle0095 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Hallo das ist schon viel. Hast du mal gekuckt wie viel Grad deine Pumpe ab kann? Meine kann nur 35Grad laut Hersteller ab. ich würde so um die 40 Grad an peilen.

Das Problem liegt darin, das du 2 Grafikkarten mit ordentlich Hitze hast die die warme Luft in die Radiatoren schieben und dadurch die Radiatoren nicht Effizient sind. Du brauchst mehr kühle Luft im Geghäuse.
Sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## R_Bombich (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Hi danke für Die Information also Die Technische Details der Pumpe sind wie folgt:

Maße: 68 x 67 x 117 mm
Material: ABS Kunststoff / Acryl
Förderhöhe: ca. 3,2 m
Maximale Durchflussleistung: 450 L/h
Maximale Systemtemperatur: 50°C
Betriebsspannung: 12 V
Leistungsaufnahme: 6 Watt
Anschlüsse: 4-Pin PWM
Ports: 2x G1/4-Zoll
Durchmesser Behälter: 60 mm
Reservoir Volumen: 125 ml

Wenn ich die Radiatoren anfasse sind sie aber kühl genau sowie die Acrylröhren also kann ich ohne Probleme anfassen.


----------



## Killermarkus81 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Eine Auslesefehler könnte ebenfalls möglich sein.
Aber ich habe es in letzter Zeit schon paar mal geschrieben.
Eine derartige Kombination (GPU mit Luft,Radiator im Deckel) funktioniert einfach nicht gut.
Die ganze Abwärme der Grafikkarten muss ja aus dem Gehäuse und das geschieht über die Radiatoren.
Die Temperaturen könnten durchaus zutreffen.
Was sagt den die CPU Temperatur wenn das Wasser so warm ist?

Ich persönlich bin wieder weg vom internen Aufbau.
Ein externer Radiator mit Schnellkupplungen ist die mit Abstand beste Lösung.


----------



## Trash123 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Das Problem, wie Pelle schon erkannt hat, dürfte die warme Luft im Case sein. Versuche mal zuerst die Lüfter schneller laufen zu lassen. Wenn das nicht funktioniert, musst du etwas am Airflow im Case andern. Ansonsten: nice build


----------



## chaotium (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Meine erste Frage, das ist wirklich das Wasser und nicht die CPU? 
Woher beziehst du dein Wasserwert?


----------



## pedi (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

ich kann dir zwar nicht helfen, wollt aber sagen, dass ich seltenst eine so saubere und perfekte verlegung der kabel und schläuche gesehen habe-super arbeit, gratuliere.
wenn du mal zeit hast....................


----------



## R_Bombich (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Die Temps laut Aida beziehen sich auf 45C° bei CPU und GPU zwichen 46 - 55C° bei Volllast.


----------



## SilverTobias90 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Also ich persönlich sage immer alles bis 40 Grad ist vollkommen ok, man kann auch ein System drosseln sodass die Lüfter weniger RPM vorweisen dafür das die Wassertemperatur bspw. 38 statt 32 Grad vorweist was halt der Geräusch Kulisse zu gute kommt 

Wie blasen die Lüfter denn von den Radiatoren?  Saugen die die kühle Luft von draußen ins Gehäuse oder vom inneren des Gehäuses nach draußen? 
Dann hat Pelle0095 vollkommen recht, wenn diese von innen ansaugen haben die, die richtig warme Luft der GPUs, das kann schon ca 8-15 Grad ausmachen schätze ich mal. 

Desweiteren, sicher das du keine Luft mehr im System hast? Also vollkommen entlüftet? 

MfG 
Tobi


Edit: sehe das die Radiatoren mit der warmen innen Luft arbeiten müssen, demnach sind die Wassertemperaturen kein Wunder, drehe die Lüfter anders herum sodass die kühle Luft von AUßEN angesaugt wird und es sollte sich schon bessern


----------



## R_Bombich (25. August 2016)

Antwort auf "xtrame90 " Antwort:

Wasserwert C° beziehe ich von einen Thermosensor von der Firma AquaTuning.

Die Technische Daten Thermosensor:

Material: Messing vernickelt 
Messgenauigkeit: ca. 0,3K (Präzisionsmessung möglich) 
Kabel: 2-Pin Stecker mit ca. 20cm Kabel
Sensorkabel: ca. 50cm Kabel
Widerstand 10KOhm
Messbereich: 0 bis 90°C
Stromversorung: über 5V Netzteil-Spannung

Display:
Anschluss: Durchgeschliffener 4pin Molex Stecker
Abmessungen: 4,8 x 2,8 x 1,9cm

Anwort auf "SilverTobias90" Anwort:
Die Lüfter Drücken die Luft von Innen nach aussen und die in der Front Von draussen nach innen

DANKE Dir "pedi" für Gute Bewertung  freut mich wenn es noch einen gefällt war zwar mein erstes System was ich so gebaut habe aber ich muss sicher noch was ändern wegen den Temps zur not bau ich noch einen 240 Radi in die Front


----------



## chaotium (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Und woran ist der Sensor angeschlossen?

Wenn das Wasser wirklich 60 Grad warm sein sollte, dann spürst du das deutlich am Radi oder an den Rohren.
Da Du selber sagtest die wären kalt, würde ich mal sagen dein Sensor ist a bissel daneben


----------



## Narbennarr (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Die zwei 390er haben eine monströse Abwärme. Lass die Radilüfter mal testweise einblasen und schaue was passiert


----------



## R_Bombich (25. August 2016)

Antwort auf "xtrame90 " Antwort:

Also Ganz kalt nicht ich kann sie anfassen sie sind würde sagen handwarm aber kälter als nen Fön oder noch als vergleich kälter als das heise wasser aus der Wasserleitung bei uns weil da kann ich net unterfassen xD  dann verbrüh ich mich und bei 60C° glaube kann mann auch net mehr das dauerhaft anfassen oder ?

Antwort auf "Narbennarr " Antwort:

Würde die Lüfter gerne umdrehen aber da zu müsste ich das ganze Wasser wieder ablassen um an die schrauben der Lüfter rann zu kommen..


----------



## SilverTobias90 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die zwei 390er haben eine monströse Abwärme. Lass die Radilüfter mal testweise einblasen und schaue was passiert



Richtig wie viele und ich auch gesagt haben 
Radi Lüfter einblasend montieren und die Front Lüfter ausblasend montieren, dann ist alles super


----------



## R_Bombich (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Würde es was Bringen wenn ich mir noch einen 240 Radi Kaufe und denn in die Frontmaske einbaue ? oder wehre das Sinloses Geld zum Fenster raus schmeißen ?


----------



## DOcean (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

mehr Radi Fläche bringt immer was, fragt sich nur wie viel 

Wenn du planst die Graka noch mit in die Wakü zu nehmen, solltest du auf jeden Fall drüber nachdenken...


----------



## R_Bombich (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Antwort auf "SilverTobias90 " Antwort:

Ich würde wie gesagt gerne die Lüfter um drehen Problem im Deckel ist kein Platz und eigentlich wollte ich die Lüfter ja auch sehen  frage ist bringt es was nen 2ten 240 radi noch zu verbauen ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Du hast doch auch definitiv zu wenig Radiatorfläche für die Abwarme von FX mit zwei R9-390...
Die 60°C sind plausibel, die Schlauchmaterialien etc mögen das nicht.


----------



## R_Bombich (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Antwort auf "DOcean " Antwort:

Ja klar ist geplannt aber die frage ist ob das momentan so in Sin ergibt wenn die Temps so sind oder ?
bringt mir ja nichts wenn alles wassergekühlt ist und ich nachher ne wassertemp von 65 - 70C° habe


----------



## DOcean (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hast doch auch definitiv zu wenig Radiatorfläche für die Abwarme von FX mit zwei R9-390...



Die Grakas sind (noch) unter Luft, daher reicht die Radifläche schon...also nur für die CPU...


----------



## R_Bombich (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Antwort auf "interessierterUser" Antwort:

Wie soll ich das verstehen Schlauchmaterialien ?  habe doch Hard Tubing Acrylröhren verbaut mann sagte mir das sei besser als nen Schlauch aber auch Schwerer aber nach 2 3 mal probieren habe ich es den hinbekommen


----------



## chaotium (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Du solltest erstmal ein Problem beheben und nicht noch mehr schaffen unter umständen


----------



## R_Bombich (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Antwort auf "DOcean" Antwort:

Also nen 2 240 radi kaufen Einbauen und den die Grafikkarten mit einbeziehen ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Das sehe ich doch nicht so schnell, ob PCV Schlauch oder Acyl. Acyl ist bis 80°C Alterungsbeständig...

Wie ist der Lüftfluss in Deinem Gehäuse? So wie ich das verstehe, bekommen die Radiatoren die ganze Abwärme der beiden Grafikkarten ab, da hilft Dir auch vorne kein zuswätzlcher radiator, es muss mehr Luft durch das Gehäuse


----------



## R_Bombich (25. August 2016)

Antwort auf "xtrame90 " Antwort:

Ok. reicht es auch wenn ich die Lüfter zum test aus mache und oben 2 Lüfter drauf mache erst mal oder währe das sin los  ? 

also so .z.b.

Antwort auf "interessierterUser"  Antwort:

Wenn ich meine Hand bei den Lüftern Hinhalte kommt über all viel Luft Raus also würde nicht sagen wenig


----------



## Körschgen (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Darf ich mal den Buhmann machen und fragen wie es zu deiner Komponenten Auswahl kam?


----------



## Narbennarr (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*



R_Bombich schrieb:


> Antwort auf "interessierterUser" Antwort:
> 
> Wie soll ich das verstehen Schlauchmaterialien ?  habe doch Hard Tubing Acrylröhren verbaut mann sagte mir das sei besser als nen Schlauch aber auch Schwerer aber nach 2 3 mal probieren habe ich es den hinbekommen



Die Dichtungen der Anschlüsse machen aber vorher schlapp. 60 Grad Wasser ist zuviel, da können dir die Tubes rausrutschen. Die Pumpe mag es auch nicht.
Die zwei 390er kannst du einbinden wenn du noch mindestens 480 bis 2x 360 Radi mehr hast^^


----------



## DOcean (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die zwei 390er kannst du einbinden wenn du noch mindestens 480 bis 2x 360 Radi mehr hast^^



frag mal die Amis  die kühlen das Ganze mit einem 2x120 Radi, so hört man ja, leise ist dann nicht mehr aber Wakü haben....


----------



## R_Bombich (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Antwort auf "Old-Knitterhemd" Anwort:

JA klar kannst du das fragen und das ist ja auch jeden Seine Wahl.

Eigentlich war es ganz einfach ich hatte mir den AMD FX 8350 günstig erworben von nen freund weil der auf den 9xxx ging ich noch nen Gutschein hatte bei CaseKing und ich nen neues Board wollte da bei ist mir das MSI 990FXA Gaming in den Augen gekommen  war besser als mein Altes Asrock mit nen AM2+ so kaufte ich das dann wollten alle wissen was ich zu mein Geburtstag gerne haben möchte ich da drauf ne neue Grafikkarte währe toll dann Kaufte ich mit die R9 390 weil sie gut laut test war und weil ich so ein tollen freund hatte kaufe er mir auch eine und ich hatte 2 Speicher habe ich mir den noch neu gekauft und weil die in Angebot waren machte ich das nach dem ich alle teile dann hatte war mein Gehäuse zu klein da drauf kaufe ich mir das Monster große Antec weil es mir zu sagte im gleichen Atemzug das Netzteil Sleev habe ich mir von nen freund machen lassen der das super kann und zum Schluss war ich so begeistert von Wasserkühlung das ich sowas auch haben wollte also kaufte ich mir das noch und baute alles um und seit dem ist der pc so wie er ist und ca 4 Monate alt


----------



## Grestorn (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Wie warm werden denn die gekühlten Komponenten (GPU und CPU) lt. deren interne Sensoren?

60° ist schon extrem für eine Wasserkühlung. Selbst wenn ich meinen 5960X und die Titan X unter Volllast laufen lasse (Prime + Unigine Heaven) komme ich nicht über 45°.  Dann rennen aber auch die Lüfter des Aquaducts mit hoher Leistung. 

Ich würde sagen, wenn sonst alles stimmt und die Werte korrekt ausgelesen werden (was Du anhand der Temperaturen der GPU/CPU nachvollziehen können solltest), dann ist Dein Radiator nicht leistungsfähig genug oder die Lüfter des Radiators drehen zu langsam.

/Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass bei Dir nur die CPU unter Wasser ist, die beiden GPUs aber nicht. Dann darf es erst recht nicht zu so hohen Temperaturen kommen. So viel Energie kann deine CPU doch gar nicht erzeugen. Bist Du sicher, dass die Lüfter des Radiators laufen?


----------



## R_Bombich (25. August 2016)

Antwort auf "Narbennarr " Antwort:

Habe das Gefühl mein PC Verascht mich... gibt es ne möglichkeit die wassertemp anderes mal zu messen ?

Antwort auf "Grestorn " Antwort:

CPU Volllast 45-47C°
Grafikkarten : z.w 45 -bis-  60C°

Laut Log.


----------



## Grestorn (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*



R_Bombich schrieb:


> Antwort auf "Narbennarr " Antwort:
> 
> Habe das Gefühl mein PC Verascht mich... gibt es ne möglichkeit die wassertemp anderes mal zu messen ?



Du kannst nur den Check mit der CPU machen. Oder einen zweiten Sensor verbauen. Wo genau ist der Sensor denn angebracht? Hat der vielleicht direkte Berührung zur CPU?



R_Bombich schrieb:


> Antwort auf "Grestorn " Antwort:
> 
> CPU Volllast 45-47C°
> Grafikkarten : z.w 45 -bis-  60C°
> ...




Das ist absolut ok. Dann kann aber die Wassertemperatur nicht stimmen.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*



R_Bombich schrieb:


> Antwort auf "Grestorn " Antwort:
> 
> CPU Volllast 45-47C°
> Grafikkarten : z.w 45 -bis-  60C°
> ...



Bei 45 Grad CPU kannst du ja keine 60 Grad Wasser haben....messe mal im AGB...fieberthermometer oder bratenthermometer kann man da gut missbrauchen


----------



## R_Bombich (25. August 2016)

Antwort auf "Grestorn " Antwort:

Also der Sensor ist im Ausgleichsbehälter sie Foto was ich mit angehangen habe

Antwort auf "Grestorn  & Narbennarr " Antwort:

der sensor steckt ja im AGB habe aber 2 den von der pumpe und den Großen

Habe jetz mal 2 Test gemacht 5 & 10 min bild  Test mit Furmark CPU Burner & FurMark GPU Burner.

Die Anzeige in der Front zeigt 32,9C° jetzt an aber steigt immer weiter

Nach 22min CPU auf 42C° GPU 65C° temp Vorne in der Front sagt 39,7 C°

Hi Noch mal auf drauf einzugehen hört sich grade ziemlich dämlich an aber wenn ich die Deckellüfter Reinpustenlasse mach ich da mit die termick nicht Kaputt also der Airflow ?  weil Laut hört sich jetzt richtig doof an aber Unterricht in der Schule steigt warme luft nach oben wenn ich jetzt aber die luft von oben reindrücke staut sich doch die Luft im Gehäuse wieder oder sehe ich da was falsch ?


----------



## Thor76 (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*



R_Bombich schrieb:


> Hi Noch mal auf drauf einzugehen hört sich grade ziemlich dämlich an aber wenn ich die Deckellüfter Reinpustenlasse mach ich da mit die termick nicht Kaputt also der Airflow ?  weil Laut hört sich jetzt richtig doof an aber Unterricht in der Schule steigt warme luft nach oben wenn ich jetzt aber die luft von oben reindrücke staut sich doch die Luft im Gehäuse wieder oder sehe ich da was falsch ?


Sobald du mit Lüftern arbeitest, kannst du die Thermik vergessen. Die Radiatoren brauchen kühle Luft von aussen und nicht die warme Abluft der Grakas.

Wenn die Lüfter des Radiators dann reinblasen, müsstest du vielleicht noch schauen, das die Luft irgendwie wieder rausgeblasen wird. Sonst haben die Grakas einen schönen Hitzestau.


----------



## Körschgen (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Also erst mal:

Es gibt unter deinen Posts den "bearbeiten" Button.
Der ist nicht ohne Grund da.
Doppelposts werden nicht gerne gesehen, 4-fach Posts erst recht nicht.


Die ausgelesenen Temps können nicht stimmen.
Deine CPU ist zwar ein Hitzkopf aber 20°C mehr im Wasser?!?!


----------



## chaotium (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Ich schrieb ja schon, vllt ist der Sensor kaputt


----------



## Nachty (25. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Hm, bei dem Case bringt nur ein Mora was, gleich die Karten mit einbinden und die Sache ist geritzt. Alles andere bringt nichts du bekommst die warme Luft der Karten nicht aus dem Case  raus, und durch die Radis macht null Sinn aber das weist du ja jetzt


----------



## Superflyron (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Ich würde auch auf den Sensor tippen,60 Grad Junge Junge ....
Das ist mal warm ,da kann man schon Teebeutel in den AGB hängen...


----------



## INU.ID (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

45° max bei der CPU bei 60° im Wasser, das würde ja bedeuten die CPU kühlt das Wasser.  Offensichtlich das hier etwas mit dem WaKü-Fühler, oder der Software, nicht stimmt.

Grundsätzlich ist es immer besser, mit der Thermik zu arbeiten. Also vorne+unten kalte Luft ein, hinten und oben warme Luft raus. Ein Radiator kann aber nur dann am effizientesten arbeiten, wenn er frische/kalte Luft bekommt. Und weil er in der Regel keine "heiße" Luft abgibt, ist selbst seine Abluft in der Regel noch problemlos zum kühlen anderer Komponenten geeignet. Ergo sollte der Radiator vorne oder unten sitzen. Ist das aufgrund des Gehäuses allerdings nicht möglich, kann er natürlich auch problemlos oben oder hinten verbaut werden. Auch das reicht zum Kühlen noch aus. Wenn man jetzt allerdings jedes Grad Celsius an Kühlung für die WaKü braucht, dann sollte der Radiator auch oben oder hinten frische und kalte Luft bekommen. Selbst wenn das bedeutet, das man die Abluft vorne oder unten aus dem Gehäuse blasen muß.

Aber wie gesagt, entweder ist dir ein Heizstab in den AGB gefallen, oder der WaKü-Sensor zeigt falsche Werte.


----------



## mad-onion (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

ob man den Sensor evtl. erstmal kalibrieren muß? naja.. ich habe in meiner Wakü  zwei 360er Radis  (1x 30mm 1x45mm Dick), 1,70m 16/10er Schlauch, einem Kyros Delrin  CPU Kühler und einer Magicool DCP450 Pumpe mit halb gefülltem 250ml Reservoir etwa 750ml Wasser im Kreislauf und eine Idle Temp von 20°C , während alle Lüfter die Gehäuseluft durch die Radis aus dem Deckel pushen...


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*



mad-onion schrieb:


> ob man den Sensor evtl. erstmal kalibrieren muß? naja.. ich habe in meiner Wakü  zwei 360er Radis  (1x 30mm 1x45mm Dick), 1,70m 16/10er Schlauch, einem Kyros Delrin  CPU Kühler und einer Magicool DCP450 Pumpe mit halb gefülltem 250ml Reservoir etwa 750ml Wasser im Kreislauf und eine Idle Temp von 20°C , während alle Lüfter die Gehäuseluft durch die Radis aus dem Deckel pushen...


Nur aus Interesse
Wie zufrieden bist du eigentlich mit deiner Pumpe?

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mad-onion (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Ich bin mit der Pumpe sehr zufrieden, sie ist so leise dass ich sie nicht mal im Testsetup auf einem Glastisch stehend aus etwa 50cm hören konnte, geschweigedenn jetzt im Rechner. Ich habe zwar auch schon hier und da mal was von undichten Modellen gelesen, aber bei mir war bisher nichts zu beanstanden.


----------



## Pelle0095 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

Dann kann mann die ja für den Preis empfehlen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mad-onion (27. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*

ja, das kann man durchaus, für 50euro Neupreis ist das echt ein schnapper. nur wer einen AGB mit mehr als 250ml haben will, muss sich leider etwas anderes suchen.


----------



## Olstyle (28. August 2016)

*AW: Wie heiß darf von einer Wasserkühlung das wasser werden ? [Hilfe & Infos]*



mad-onion schrieb:


> ob man den Sensor evtl. erstmal kalibrieren muß?


Hab ich bei meinem Desktop mal gemacht, waren aber 2k und nicht 10. 
Der "korrekte" Vorschlag steht schon im Thread: Thermometer in den AGB halten und schauen was das anzeigt.


----------

